# Pen Mandrel Length



## Shireguy (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm using a pen mandrel that I got from "Craft Supplies" awhile back that's 6 5/16" long. I'd like to turn some Sierra blanks two at a time but the mandrel I have is about 3/8" too short. Anyone with a suggestion for a mandrel that's just a little longer than the one I have? Thanks!! -John


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Shireguy said:


> I'm using a pen mandrel that I got from "Craft Supplies" awhile back that's 6 5/16" long. I'd like to turn some Sierra blanks two at a time but the mandrel I have is about 3/8" too short. Anyone with a suggestion for a mandrel that's just a little longer than the one I have? Thanks!! -John


 
You asked for a suggestion. DON"T DO IT. Do not waste your time and you probably won't like the results. You are far better off doing one at a time and you can do them just as fast.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine is from Pen State Industries and I think it is much longer than that.

Check their website.

Before venturing into making pens, I actually did it without a kit, in my chuck with a drill in the tailstock, it did not take much longer just had to measure with a micrometer real accurate.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

By lengthening the mandrel you are potentially adding flex which is going to result in out of round pens. Stick to one at a time.


----------



## Shireguy (Aug 31, 2012)

An unexpected response and I'm interested in your reasoning. I'm here to learn! How would that be different than doing a two piece pen like a European, Presidential or an Americana? I've done both Rockler and Craft Supplies cartridge pens two up without a problem. I'm doing 50 of these pens and wonder how it would be no faster doing them 2 at a time than one up.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess it depends how one does them. I do a long piece between centers, with a thick end at one end. Then I place the thick end in a chuck, do a very light cut to re-center and drill my hole with drill in chuck in the tailstock. Then cut almost to length and finish the ends square on a combination sander with a miter gauge. When this blank goes on the mandrel, the final touch up is with a wide skew. I don't even sand, go straight to rubbing compound and finish. With a long mandrel, I could probably do four at a time.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> By lengthening the mandrel you are potentially adding flex which is going to result in out of round pens. Stick to one at a time.


+1 learned that from experience

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Two piece pens are usually not that much longer than over all than some of the one piece pens. I guess it depends on the mandrel material. If you have a machinist nearby, you could probably have him make one for you. I've timed myself turning one piece pens and once the blanks are drilled, glued and trued, I can usually turn, sand and finish anywhere between 8-10 an hour. It doesn't take that long to get one off the lathe and another on.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

This is not to discourage you from purchasing one and I will leave that to others to point you to a longer one. But it is to point out that you probably will go no faster than if you did one at a time. If you drill, glue in tubes and true the ends as if on an assembly line you will find taking one off and putting another on takes just seconds. Is that what you want to gain over exactness. That is all the time you would be saving. A few seconds. As mentioned when you add length to any turning you now add flex which can show up in the finished product because with pen kits it is all about how well the parts fit to the blank. If you have an out of round blank on a nice pen kit it cheapens that pen for sure. 

I have gone to doing 2 piece pens one piece at a time. I am more intested in fine fit and finish than speed. Good luck. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree with the clockman 100%. Your really not going to increase your speed by doint more than one but you will hurt the final result. By adding length to the mandrel, you add flex and create an out of round turning and lots of chatter which could result in exploding blanks, especially with brittle acrylics. I too have gone to doing everything between centers so even 2 piece pens are done 1 piece at a time. I do use the mandrel so I can have both pieces on the lathe together just to be able to visualize the finished pen but once its close, the mandrel comes off.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

I was just dying to throw a pen photo in here so here is a one piece Sierra wraped in a gold mesh cast in clear resin.


----------

